

Fake insurance exchange site put up by (California) Assembly Republican Caucus - dredmorbius
https://plus.google.com/112931539494181042672/posts/L4QiJHYX88N

======
dredmorbius
Curated:

Crooks and Liars apparently broke this:

[http://crooksandliars.com/karoli/california-assembly-gop-
ast...](http://crooksandliars.com/karoli/california-assembly-gop-astroturfs)

 _California Republicans are desperate and shameless. In the past two weeks,
GOP Assembly members have sent mailings out on what appears to be the state 's
dime to their constituents about health insurance. Only, they don't direct
those people to CoveredCA.com to sign up. Instead, they send them to their own
astroturf version at the URL CoveringHealthCareCA.com._

HuffPo:

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/12/03/california-
republic...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/12/03/california-republicans-
obamacare-website_n_4378631.html?utm_hp_ref=politics)

 _Republicans in the California State Assembly are directing voters to a
website purporting to be a "resource guide" for the state's new health care
exchange. However, the GOP-backed guide to "helping you navigate federal
health care changes" paints the Affordable Care Act in a largely negative
light._

 _The site, Coveringhealthcareca.com, features different sections for insured
individuals, uninsured individuals and employers, as well as for seniors and
young adults. Each section offers details on what the new law means for each
group. However, those details are often drawn from Republican talking points
on the law 's drawbacks._

Article also notes the site was created in August but has been the subject of
recent mailers to constituents.

Wonkette offers its own spin:

[http://wonkette.com/535557/hero-california-republicans-do-
th...](http://wonkette.com/535557/hero-california-republicans-do-their-part-
for-constituents-with-fake-obamacare-site)

 _Hey, this is a funny trick! Crooks and Liars lets us know that Republican
members of the California Assembly have been sending out informational mailers
(PDF link) directing people to a website that will answer all their questions
about the new healthcare law. Isn’t that nice of them? The mailer directs them
to CoveringHealthCareCA.com, which looks like a super-official health
insurance site, but is actually run by the Assembly’s Republican Caucus, and
provides decidedly slanted “resources” about the dystopian future of
healthcare._

